# March Acquisitions



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Too early to post March acquisitions? I picked up a blue Polo Ralph Lauren tie with tennis players all over it at Marshalls for $9.99. Made in Italy. Looks like a fun tie for the Spring.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

S. Kelly said:


> Too early to post March acquisitions? I picked up a blue Polo Ralph Lauren tie with tennis players all over it at Marshalls for $9.99. Made in Italy. Looks like a fun tie for the Spring.


Good find S. Kelly. PRL ties are a great value at $9.99.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

During my recent DC junket I stopped in at Press. Had a nice time shooting the bull with the guys there, and I bought this tie for the first really good sunny spring day. *

*Which could be in June around here.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

*Southwick Sports Coat:*

https://imageshack.us https://imageshack.us


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

Great tie, and I can't conceive of the color suit you couldn't wear it with!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Yesterday while thrifting I found a beautiful, apparently unworn, 3/2 jacket in dark green colour-flecked herringbone Harris Tweed by Orvis. My incantations to the thrift gods on seeing it worked--it fit perfectly! A very well-spent $9.95! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


>


Those ties are very interesting. The bows are more to my liking, since I think there's just a little too much raw silk in the long tie, but they're still great. Certainly not the kind of thing you're likely to see on anybody else.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Is that a hole in the tie there?


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

tonylumpkin said:


> Great tie, and I can't conceive of the color suit you couldn't wear it with!


Nor can I, but Patrick will most certainly know.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

M. Charles said:


> *Southwick Sports Coat:*


:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Is that a hole in the tie there?


Nah, that's just the nature of raw silk. Little nubby things and gnarls here and there.

I thought about the bow version...


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*Crocket & Jones Neptune*

more of a formal shoe and a bit wild, bit I like them.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


>


nasty, friend.
looks raw.
does it fit?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

M. Charles said:


> *Southwick Sports Coat:*
> 
> https://imageshack.us https://imageshack.us


O-L-D_M-O-N-E-Y

so long as you pair it with brace bit Gucci loafers.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

jasonbourne said:


> more of a formal shoe and a bit wild, bit I like them.




not much different if you ask me.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Came across these Cheaney suede semibrogues, which fill a 'need' I had imagined for myself:


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Seiko watch (yellow metal), rather plain white face, Roman numerals...

Currently mounted on hunter green nylon webbing band. 

Actually got it in February, but neglected to mention in last month's posting...

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

M. Charles said:


> *Southwick Sports Coat:*
> 
> https://imageshack.us https://imageshack.us


AWESOME.

So awesome, I bought what might be an identical jacket at Press.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Brownshoe said:


> AWESOME.
> 
> So awesome, I bought what might be an identical jacket at Press.


This one has natural shoulders but is still darted. It's the Dorset model.

Of course, I only paid $39.99 for it, and its NWT, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

M. Charles, did you get that on EBay?

That is a helluva price.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Duck said:


> M. Charles, did you get that on EBay?
> 
> That is a helluva price.


Yes, ebay.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Came across these Cheaney suede semibrogues, which fill a 'need' I had imagined for myself:


A nice acquisitions


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Adam Smith tie


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Bought these in late February but received the suit today.

1. BB ties in
Printed silk paisley
Woven burgundy with gold medallions

2. BB Blue bowtie (hard to explain, don't know what the pattern is called)

3. BB 1818 Madison Year-Round Weight Saxxon wool suit with functioning cuffs. This is a fantastic take on the traditional dark grey suit, it has a Red/Brown line and a light brown line in it. I don't think I'm doing the pattern justice, and will take a picture if there is interest in it.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Adam Smith tie


Which style did you get?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Just won a Seiko5... took me forever to find one with a white face. I'm heading up to Manhattan next week and my first stop is Central Watch.

Also got a great pair of red GTH pants by PRL with some printed design all over them. I may have them hemmed into shorts, it'll probably be easier to get away with wearing them that way- I'll post pictures when they come in.

(I only paid $15 for them)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Vintage Rainfair raincoat with removable wool lining. It's in perfect shape with a great glenplaid pattern. It even has a throat latch. Paid $10 for it yesterday:


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> not much different if you ask me.


What is the origin of the skull? It appears to have an interesting and traumatic pathology.


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

*Spring is here!*

Lands End Plain Front Seersucker trousers. 14.99 in overstocks.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Prepstyle said:


> Lands End Plain Front Seersucker trousers. 14.99 in overstocks.


Thanks for mentioning those! I just ordered a pair myself. , and if you use source code: TULIP, pin # 530253025 you can get free shipping until March 14. That made them 16.19 delivered, which is less than my regular guy charges just to hem.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

Just had the winning bid on this BB jacket.












































































00096
Learn about eBay counters


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Haunting the local outlet mall today I broke from the recent BB trend and picked up two of the heavyweight OCBDs on sale at the PRL store...white with sage pinstriping and (get this) peach with white stripes. Except for the offending minature polo player logo, two very nice shirts at less than $29 per copy.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Vintage Rainfair raincoat with removable wool lining. It's in perfect shape with a great glenplaid pattern. It even has a throat latch. Paid $10 for it yesterday:


That's awesome, where'd you get it?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

tripreed said:


> That's awesome, where'd you get it?


SA on Greensprings, the source of all outerwear (my polo coat and your J Press British warm)


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

I replaced my worn navy blazer with a new one from BB while the sale is going on.


----------



## newz (Mar 1, 2008)

WhoKnows said:


> I replaced my worn navy blazer with a new one from BB while the sale is going on.


May I ask, did you opt for the new Regent or go with the classic? I'm curious as to the cut of the Regent through the waist.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

I stopped by the Polo outlet in Smithfield, NC today and bought this.
The ties are 3 inches in width and cost $12.49 apiece except for the one with goose emblematic.

The best part was when I went into the dressing room to try on the green university striped OCBD, there was a $20 off coupon sitting right on the dressing room bench. 

The grand total price for it all was an even $88.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Marshall's and T.J. Maxx seem to be getting more interesting these days. Today, I found a Brooks Brothers "irregular" tie in navy with a pink stripe, and two Vineyard Vines spread-collar (I know, I know) dress shirts.

Even better...at a local thrift store, I found a pink-and-blue plaid short-sleeved button-down shirt by Lands' End (with the hard-to-find third collar button, no less) and a nearly-new L.L. Bean chamois shirt. Less than five bucks for the pair.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

My local Marshalls and TJMax never has anything good, i guess some people never get lucky.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Marshalls stinks around here too.

I had a little birthday money burning a hole in my psyche so I picked up these bourbon and bone McClains from the eBay AE store. They are very, very cool, although I don't know what the hell I'll ever wear them with.

Or in what context, for that matter.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Excellent purchase, Patrick. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings from Ebay. I'm hoping they're shell.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Certainly appear to be shell.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I won this charcoal Golden Fleece suit on ebay. The only work I need done is to take in the waist and the seat. The jacket will work fine as is.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Stung into action by the desert boot thread, I grabbed a pair of the beeswax jobbers.

And hey - they fit!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Please do tell on fit. Very nice.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^Please do tell on fit. Very nice.


From what I've read here and on the Zappos page the fit of these Vietnamese-made Clark's varies wildly.

Bearing that in mind, and with my recent experience with a pair in 9.5 medium that were flat-out floppy, never mind loose, I went ahead with size 9. I am generally a 9.5 C or D in most AEs; loafers I prefer a little smaller so they don't slide around. I have skinny ankles and claustrophobic toes.

These boots fit as well as they're going to, not floppy at all. I've got them on with medium cotton socks right now and will test them on my walk to the post office.

They might be a little rough on someone with a high instep, and they offer almost zero arch support. Ankles are nice and stiff, though.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Some odd club/emblematic ties at the thrift today:

Doesn't say _which_ country club. I guess if you have to ask...
















This appears to be a woodchuck on a branch. Anybody know this label/store?

















A stylized horn signifying something for the Chicago Symphony

















The tie for the con man. It is from a golf club in Illinois. I'm assuming it's snooty.

















and a nice madras from my late lamented hometown men's shop


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

Maybe it's a golden gopher.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Some odd club/emblematic ties at the thrift today:
> 
> Doesn't say _which_ country club. I guess if you have to ask...
> 
> ...


It looks like the logo for the Oakmont County Club in Oakmont, PA (outside of Pittsburgh), home of the 2007 US Open (and 8 other US Opens):










This logo is for the 07 Open, but is the logo of the club (minus the "US Open 2007").


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Went thrifting yesterday and picked up a pair of very slightly used Dominican-made Weejuns (Leavitt, I'm assuming) for under $10, and another madras tie for $0.99.


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

Murrah said:


> Maybe it's a golden gopher.


Could be Bushwood Country Club then. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> The tie for the con man. It is from a golf club in Illinois. I'm assuming it's snooty.


Onwentsia is also the name of an old standard model of Oxxford suits, so wear the tie with one of your Oxxfords and you'll pass for one of the Chicago elites. Add a Cubs cap for even better effect.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

On clearance from Bloomingdale's (still $70 though) - a beautiful PRL cricket sweater vest, white with blue and orange stripes at the neck.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Some odd club/emblematic ties at the thrift today:
> 
> Doesn't say _which_ country club. I guess if you have to ask...


Could be Brookline, MA - remember the Ryder Cup a few years back?

https://www.tcclub.org/club/scripts/home/home.asp

I did not see any squirrels on the site. Probably too expensive for them....


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

New pair of Alden 984's to wear with suits. I was reluctant, but the time had arrived.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

After doing my story, I hit the Barbour outlet pretty hard: 2 Barbour Lambswool Sweaters, striped, and 8 Barbour country shirts. Total cost: $178. Worth a visit.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Hickey Freeman Suit and Hickey Freeman Tie For $200 total. Both items were on clearance at Marshalls. Most of the time i dont find anything worth purchasing, but i could not resist taking these items with me.


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

Ventured into the world of trad. Southwick 3-piece light grey chalkstripe. NWT.

...and some AE McClains in suede.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

These:


Today!


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

yachtie said:


> These:
> 
> Today!


Those look really nice, which brand are those and what price?


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

capitalart said:


> Those look really nice, which brand are those and what price?


Alden, from Tom at leathersoul


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

yachtie said:


> These:
> 
> Today!


Absolutely beautiful. These remind me of the English countryside, even though I've never been there and these shoes are made in MA.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Over $400 in just 3 days of shopping... which is quite a bit for this college student

New pair of Weejuns (picked them up in Princeton)
4 bands from Central (went in person)

From Jerry at NYC Press:
1 Blue Flap Pocket OCBD
1 Blue OCBD (normal)
1 Lacrosse Surcingle
1 Ribbon belt and a watchband to match

346:
White with light blue windowpaned slim fit (and I realize it's non-iron but it's a much more versatile shirt if it's a slim) 

Now I still need a new blazer and suit... both of which I've grown out of...


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Another thrift store find. A like-new Vineyard Vines tie, "Classic Sail" pattern (discontinued), in yellow. $1.50 (retails for $75).


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Vintage madras 3/2 jacket. 

















high rolled 3/2


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

bandofoutsiders, great find.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful Madras jacket!!!

So far I've bought a dark blue Seiko 5 and a navy linen sportscoat for the summer....:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

manuduenas


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great Madras jacket! I got a BB University blazer on sale. And my wife bought me three OCBDs and a brown and blue foulard tie for my birthday. She's fantastic.


----------



## naylor (May 31, 2007)

I just picked up a Southwick blazer from STP for $180.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Returned home today to discover two fedex parcels from BB. The first contained three of the BB original OCBDs (you know, the "those that must be ironed" variety!) and the second was a University Blazer in size 45R (a perfect fit, no alterations required!). The Blazer is definitely for wear during the cooler months...very heavy fabric. :thumbs-up:


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Allen Edmonds Parker Chocolate Suede Penny Loafers w/ Crepe Sole -- $99 at the AE outlet

https://imageshack.us

BB Country Club Cords, navy, unhemmed -$16

BB A&S Striped Grosgrain Key Fob


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Another good thrifting day. From left, Ralph of Long Island, JAB, JAB, BB, Andover Shop (wool)


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ good hunting


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

KentW said:


> Another thrift store find. A like-new Vineyard Vines tie, "Classic Sail" pattern (discontinued), in yellow. $1.50 (retails for $75).


Wow! Great find.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

My white faced Seiko 5 is here and looks great with the straps from Central and Press.


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

Picked up a pair of Bass Leavitt Weejuns in a burgundy color at my local Nordstrom Rack. They had several pairs in each size and at $59.90 minus my $20 Nordstrom Notes coupon I thought they were quite a good bargain.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

JDJ said:


> Picked up a pair of Bass Leavitt Weejuns in a burgundy color at my local Nordstrom Rack. They had several pairs in each size and at $59.90 minus my $20 Nordstrom Notes coupon I thought they were quite a good bargain.


I wish I could say I only less than $60 when I bought mine...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Just got this from eBay. It is darted, alas, but eminently satisfactory in every other way.

I have two similar darted Haspel jackets - not as loud - and an undarted Gant that is every bit as noisy. And there's an old sack-cut JAB madras version from my father waiting in the alterations queue.

So I think I am all set for the Lindsey Nelson contest. You listening, Kent Wang?


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> So I think I am all set for the Lindsey Nelson contest. You listening, Kent Wang?


I didn't think I would see a Lindsey Nelson reference on this board.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Thrifted a couple ties today, $1 each. For some reason, stupid Salvation Army insists on stapling the price tag to the back of the tie. They don't even have the decency to staple it to the keeper, but through the silk (or, in many cases, polyester) on the back. I even saw one tie that had the ends of the staple protruding through the front. I don't know why they don't just put up a piece of paper that says, "Ties $1.00."

Anyway.

I'm still trying to decide if I'll keep 'em or put 'em up on the Thrift Exchange. Anybody wants on bad enough, PM me.

Interesting Polo woven stripe on left, brown w/ embroidered ducks on right (no content tag, but feels like poly).


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of B2 University ties and a tie bar.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Just got this from eBay. It is darted, alas, but eminently satisfactory in every other way.
> 
> I have two similar darted Haspel jackets - not as loud - and an undarted Gant that is every bit as noisy. And there's an old sack-cut JAB madras version from my father waiting in the alterations queue.
> 
> So I think I am all set for the Lindsey Nelson contest. You listening, Kent Wang?


That jacket is intense. My paradigm shift for the week.


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Reddington said:


> A couple of B2 University ties and a tie bar.


Those are some nice looking ties.


----------



## Bob_Brooks (Feb 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Another good thrifting day. From left, Ralph of Long Island, JAB, JAB, BB, Andover Shop (wool)


Patrick, I would love to see a photo of your entire tie collection, it must be an awesome sight.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

manuduenas said:


> Beautiful Madras jacket!!!
> 
> So far I've bought a dark blue Seiko 5 and a navy linen sportscoat for the summer....:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:
> 
> manuduenas


Well that "so far" lasted until yesterday:icon_smile_big:

I bought a great yellow/blue striped shirt by SÖR for 40$(instead of 150$) and a tweed cap with blue windowpane and a brown background:icon_smile_big:

manuduenas


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh, I forgot:icon_pale::

I also bought some Levis shrink to fit 501's which are very hard to find in Europe and also a great calendar, admittedly expensive but totally worth it, it has some kind of new patented system (for those of you interested https://www.x47.com/ )

manuduenas


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Picked up two brooks brothers tie at Marshalls yesterday, $12 each.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

I found an excellent Norman Hilton for H. Stockton tweed black/grey herringbone 3/2 sack. It's in perfect shape, and it fits like a charm other than having to let the sleeves out about 3/4". I also found a grey/white pinstripe oxford from Eljo's, a pink Lord & Taylor thin seersucker oxford with a flap pocket (J.Press-esque), and a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial cordovan tassel loafers with very little wear. I'll post some pictures after I clean it all up...


----------



## JSW (Dec 15, 2006)




----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

JSW said:


>


JSW - Nice shoes! Where did you find them?


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Another good thrifting day. From left, Ralph of Long Island, JAB, JAB, BB, Andover Shop (wool)


Lately I have been hoovering up single bar ties like that JAB one. If anyone is interested, JAB have several on their web site for $12. I have bought a black/gold one and I like it just fine. Steer clear of the ones that are still going for full price tag, unless it is some color you just can't live without. 
https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...d=1&Section_Id=9060&pcount=&Product_Id=421699

Also they have some a la Brooks #1 rep for the same $12. I have one in maroon/grey that I like. Haven't worn it yet but I like it.
https://www.josbank.com/IWCatProduc...d=1&Section_Id=9060&pcount=&Product_Id=421700. I rather like the blue one with the gold/navy stripes.

PS-By full price, I don't mean the $20 on these ties. I'd buy them for that much. However, they have some similar ones in other colors that are still $59 or whatever in the stores, and I don't think I'd pay full price for those as they appear to be no different from these on the web site. (Agreed, these el cheapo ones do seem to utilize brown a little bit more, but eh, not that big a deal)


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

I love it, I'm just not quite ready to make that kind of investment in a belt yet.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I got these off ebay for $22 shipped:









Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The search for the perfect loafer continues. These Sebagos are pretty good so far.


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

I replaced my navy blazer this weekend.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ what did you buy?


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Got these

and these










from Ebay. Yes, they are indeed knock-offs, but for a grand total of $27 for both pairs, I can't complain. Besides, I've never really found Ray-Bans' lenses to be anything to write home about.

**Also, please note that that does appear to be one of the Olsen twins in the picture of the red glasses. Yes, I will finally be achieving my dream of being as cool as one of the Olsen twins.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Trip, I alway knew you were headed for stardom.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Picked up a pair of these at Macy's for $51. More comfortable, for my old feet, than the traditional. I'm already sitting in my office with them without socks. Oh happy day. Spring is coming.


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

^ Pgolden

I have been wondering about these but haven't seen a pair in person. How much support/cushioning do they have? What kind of insole?


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

scn said:


> ^ Pgolden
> 
> I have been wondering about these but haven't seen a pair in person. How much support/cushioning do they have? What kind of insole?


A removable cushion similar to the Rockport Bridgeport. In fact, I'm wearing mine with one of my Rockport inserts until the shoe breaks in. They are incredibly comfortable shoes, and you could wear them for a day of walking. Macy's is having a sale on them starting tomorrow: I picked them up today and will go tomorrow for the refund.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

Picked up a JAB seersucker suit on eBay for $70, but did not make it for Easter.

Grabbed 2 VV button down shirts from a local shop that decided to no longer carry the brand and had them at 60% off. Actually a reasonable price! Also picked up a pair of last season's Berle patch madras shorts at half price at the same sale.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Picked up my 3 must-iron OCBDs today that I had to order at Brooks Brothers during the sale since they decided for some reason to pull all the slim fit versions from the store.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I got this Brooksease sack blazer

and this Golden Fleece charcoal suit










for just over $65 shipped. After minor alterations and dry cleaning, the total cost will come out to just about $100.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Black vintage Resistol homburg (bad pic taken with flash):


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

yossarian said:


> I got this Brooksease sack blazer
> 
> and this Golden Fleece charcoal suit
> 
> ...


Quite the steal! I still think it's funny that people who sell all these clothes on ebay button the top & bottom buttons on a 3/2 or the bottom button on any coat.

Brian


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Two Nautica Leather / Canvas belts similar to those in the Orvis catalog. $20 at the outlet and the logo is neatly hidden away when buckled.

https://www.nautica.com/product/ind...026099&view=all&parentPage=family&cid=1053469


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Black vintage Resistol homburg (bad pic taken with flash):


Good hunting. You will find the black homburg will be useful


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

*AE Kenwood in Brown*

I just received these:

https://stores.channeladvisor.com/g...enwood' Penny Loafers Mens EEE (Wide) - Brown

I really like them. I think they fit me true to size. I bought the ones in 9E and they are pretty good fit, maybe a bit snugger than my Alden LHS in 9E but not too tight.

I like the brown color, which is not too common on loafers. This is my first pair of beefroll loafers, as I have always preferred a flat strap. I'll say that I really like these even though they are corrected grain leather. Perfect for jeans or khakis. Who knows...maybe I will even put some pennies in the slot. Even better, maybe I will try to fit in one of the sleeve buttons from my BB univ blazer.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

*Ribbon Belts*

Today's mail included four belts from these ladies:

I got one each in Lavender Lines, Pink Racer, Cherry Falls, and Team Spirit. Of course the names are pretty girly, but I like the colors.

Shipped, the total was about $22. I like the belts. They are standard ribbon belts, maybe a little on the lightweight side but I like them at that price. Besides, to me, ribbon belts are similar to seersucker garments in that they are not necessarily destined to last for 100 years.

By the way, the silver buckles are a bit more substantial and hefty than the gold ones. If I were buying again, I would probably stick to all silver but the gold color is fine too.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Brooks University Blazer*

...Arrived at the Bayshore BB Monday--tried it on today; fit is near perfect (two sizes over what I once wore), and the traditional detailing is exquisite e.g., welt seam down the back, patch/flap pockets, etc. Looks very good, if big (my fault, not theirs).

Markus informed me that that next 25% corporate discount event is scheduled for April 11-13; verify with your local BB brick & mortar location.

Enjoy the last bit of the month.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

vwguy said:


> Quite the steal! I still think it's funny that people who sell all these clothes on ebay button the top & bottom buttons on a 3/2 or the bottom button on any coat.
> 
> Brian


Perhaps to offer evidence that the buttons are all still in place...

Just a guess.

hbs


----------



## robertbpratt (Mar 2, 2008)

Cleveland Brown said:


> Today's mail included four belts from these ladies:
> 
> I got one each in Lavender Lines, Pink Racer, Cherry Falls, and Team Spirit. Of course the names are pretty girly, but I like the colors.
> 
> ...


I say, those are nice-looking. I think I'll have to get a few. The "Orange Pop" is calling to me.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

hbs midwest said:


> Perhaps to offer evidence that the buttons are all still in place...
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> hbs


I'm voting ignorance. We should make a poll.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

wnh said:


> I'm voting ignorance. We should make a poll.


Agreed.

But I find it helps me win an occasional auction as sellers label poorly and thus it keeps some trad hunters away. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

wnh said:


> I'm voting ignorance. We should make a poll.


Ha, ha, very good idea!

So...I did stop in to the local LE Inlet and supported the WI economy buying two pairs of khakis for $9.50 each. I will take these to a tailor in town which will further support my local economy, wnh will understand where I'm coming from  Michael on The Office would call this a win, win...win.

Brian


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

acquisitions 
a couple new items off the bay:

borsalino hat - never heard of the company but made in italy and only 9.99 including shipping.

Burberry black trench. Never been a fan of tan trench coats as I an not a private eye. this has a removable wool lining which will allow me to use it more frequently.









nice RLPL cords for $10.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

2 pairs GTH pants, Ralph Lauren, Red & Yellow, flat front, nice weight to the cotton.
New pair Top Siders brown w/white sole
Madras belt & pair of madras shorts on sale at J. Crew
2 repp pique polos from J. Crew, faded pink & light blue.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

BB by Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers 
Filson Pullman Suitcase
Filson Original Briefcase


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jasonbourne said:


> a couple new items off the bay:
> 
> borsalino hat - never heard of the company but made in italy and only 9.99 including shipping.


:biggrin2: You did okay. There is no more famous name among hats than Borsalino. If it's an older one it will be of very high quality. Regardless, you did _very_ well as long as the condition is solid.

Would you mind posting interior pictures? What's the size?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

jasonbourne said:


> acquisitions
> a couple new items off the bay:
> 
> Burberry black trench. Never been a fan of tan trench coats as I an not a private eye. this has a removable wool lining which will allow me to use it more frequently.


Regardless of price, brand, quality, it's a black trench coat.


----------

